# Uge Lystfiskeri



## Borstenwurm (11. September 2007)

Moin Moin !!!

Ich war heute zum ersten Mal seit Jahren mal wieder in der Nähe von Tinglev bei Uge Lystfiskeri am Forellensee angeln.

Da hat sich ja viel verändert. Vorher hatten sie einen See und jetzt sind es 3 Seen. Bei der Gesamtgröße der Anlage kann man wirklich nich mehr von Forellenpuff sprechen.
Das Wasser war sehr sauber und klar. An den Büschen im Wasser sah man einen weissen Belag, welcher vermutlich auf eine Kalkung des Gewässers zurückzuführen ist.
Gegen 9 UHr bekam ich einen Biss auf Fliege, wobei 58er Forelle eingestiegen ist.
Der Fisch hatte eine hervorragende Kondition und hat gekämpft wie der Teufel.
Das Fleisch war schön rosa und sehr schmackhaft.

Wer war in letzter Zeit mal da? Fangberichte?

Hier ein paar Fotos


----------



## Borstenwurm (11. September 2007)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Sitze gerade noch vorm PC, habe mir ein kühles BLondes aus dem Kühlschrank geholt und verspeise genüßlich die letzten gebratenen Filetstücke!#6

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## Borstenwurm (11. September 2007)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Erreichbarkeit des Sees:

Tel.: 0045 / 74644498

oder

www.uge-lystfiskeri.dk:q

Gruß Borstenwurm:vik:


----------



## Borstenwurm (12. September 2007)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hat jemand Lust am WE nach Uge?#6

Es wird übrigens jeden Tag morgens ausgesetzt > an jedem der 3 Seen

Heute sind die Fische gesprungen, so was hab ich lange nicht erlebt.
Die Seen sind hervorragend besetzt, anders kann ich es nicht sagen.

Gruß Bor...|schlafen


----------



## Borstenwurm (14. September 2007)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Fahre morgen früh wohl alleine nach Uge.
Mal sehen was die Forellen sagen!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Mühle (14. September 2007)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Ein leckeres Mahl! Viel Petri für morgen!

Von den fehlenden Reaktionen bitte nicht beirren lassen und wieder berichten! 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

petri für morgen Borsti ;-)))


----------



## Hai2 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

ja großes petri für morgen, wollte auch schon immer mal nach uge...mal gucken wann ich mal zeit finde...der geist ist willig!^^


----------



## Borstenwurm (16. September 2007)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Danke !!!
hab doch mal Wester Ohrstedt ausprobiert > Bericht im Wester Ohrstedt Thread
Hätte doch lieber nach Uge fahren sollen > W-O kann ich nicht empfehlen

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Borstenwurm (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Moin Moin !
War gestern für 2 Stunden in Uge zum Angeln!
Die Forellen waren sehr springfreudig, aber nicht sehr beißfreudig.
Ein Angler, der seit einer Woche dort angelt, sagte, dass die Forellen Karpfenläuse hätten und deshalb so springen würden.

Wer war noch da?

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Borstenwurm (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Mal wieder hochgeholt!|supergri

Ich war gestern mal wieder in Uge und hatte Erfolg!|bla:

Am Bambussee konnte ich 6 Forellen landen!!!

Die Größte hatte 65cm und biss auf blaues PB einen halben Meter über Grund.#6

Eine weitere Forelle konnte ich ebenfalls auf blaues PB landen.

Die anderen 4 Forellen biss auf eine grün - schwarze Montana am Sbiro mit 4 Fluocarbonvorfach.#6

Hier ein paar Fotos!:g


----------



## Andy Antitackle (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Petri Borstenwurm,

schöne Fische.
Fahre nach Pfingsten wie jedes Jahr für 4 Tage nach Uge.
Den Bambussee mag ich auch ganz gerne, fange aber eher auf Mepps bzw. Powerbait beim Schleppen.
Die Montana ging dieses Jahr am großen See im flachen auf der Seite wo die Hütten standen gut.
Die Fische kamen immer in Schwärmen kurz über die Kante.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort.

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch und natürlich
Dicke Fische !

Andy Antitackle:vik:


----------



## Borstenwurm (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Wünsche ich dir auch!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Hai2 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

also wir sind dieses jahr die tage vor ostern in uge...war jemdand in letzter zeit dort? wenn ja wie wurde gefangen?#h


----------



## Borstenwurm (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Fahre vielleicht nächtes WE hin !!!

Gruß Borstenwurm#h


----------



## Hai2 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

und wie war?


----------



## dkanglerpapa (4. März 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hej Borstenwurm, Du bist so schweigsam!
Ich wollte da auch noch vor Ostern vorbei!
Was geht wie mit was?
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## olli3278 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo.

War jemand in letzter Zeit in Uge oder Umgebung? Wenn ja, was läuft da im Moment? Wie hoch steht das Wasser? Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## dkanglerpapa (15. April 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Ich war nur in Ho bei Balvand/Esbjerg, da war das Wasser normal aber die Fische faul, drin waren genug!
Gruß


----------



## olli3278 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hm.
Ich dachte eher so an Uge, Rodekro oder Bakkegardens. Auf dem Rückweg wollten wir noch mal an nem "deutschen See" halt machen, vielleicht Jevenstedt. Wäre nett, wenn jemand was über diese Seen sagen könnte.


----------



## Mr.ABCD (14. November 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

war jemand in letzter zeit wieder da?fahre am 28-30.11 hin und da wollte ich frage was da zurzeit gut geht?
MfG Mr.ABCD


----------



## Fetti_Passat_3B (24. November 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Heyho,bin der Neue 

Fahre mitlerweile seit 7 Jahren 2mal im Jahr für ne Woche nach Uge.
Haben dann immer ne Hütte für ne Woche.

Waren auch dieses Jahr wieder im Herbst oben,genauer gesagt vom 25.10-01.11.

Von einem sehr guten Bekannten,der dort oben Dauercamper ist,musste ich erfahren,dass es,laut seiner Erfahrung,der schlechteste Herbst seit Jahren sein soll.

Dennoch konnte ich mehrere schöne Fische überlisten.:q
Allerdings muss ich leider sagen,dass die Durchschnittsgröße erheblich zurückgegangen ist,was die letzten Jahre betrifft.
Aber egal,kommt ja nich auf die Größe an!

Vom Wetter her muss ich sagen hätten wir es nicht besser abpassen können.
Herrlich.
Ab und zu Regen für 5 Minuten,und dann wieder herrlichster Sonnenschein.
Morgens leichter Frost,sodass die Autos zugefroren waren,und am Teich konnte man dann im T-Shirt angeln.


Des weiteren habe ICH diesmal den bisher besten Fang meines Lebens gemacht!
Und zwar:
Es war gegen 18 Uhr,bereits seit 17Uhr dunkel,aber egal,es war der letzte Abend,morgen sollte es nach Hause gehen!
Nun gut,letzter Wurf für diesen Uge Urlaub,dann mal los,Brandungsangelnählich warf ich aus.
Die Spule war LEER,nur noch eine Wicklung,und diese war die,mit der die Schnur mit der Spule verbunden ist!
Kontakt aufnehmen zum 30g Schwimmenden Sbirolino und der dahinter befindlichen Fliege.

Nach 3 Kurbelumdrehung geschah es,ein Ruck und die Sehen wurde straff.
Oh mein Gott,ein Biss.
Meine Ohren bekamen Besuch.
200Meter draußen,und eine Forelle am anderen Ende.
Nunja,nach etwa 15Minuten Drill konnte ich Sie mit meinem Leichten Geschirr landen.
Sie hatte zwar ,,NUR" 6Pfund aber war dennoch der beste Fang in Uge bisher,denn soweit draußen,hatte ich noch NIE eine Forelle an den Haken bekommen!

Somit konnte Ich beruhigt die Angelsachen zusammenpacken und der Urlaub ausklingen lassen!
Und eins stand wiedermal für Mich und meinen Bruder fest,nächstes Jahr zu Ostern gehts,wie jedes Jahr,wieder hoch#6


----------



## Mr.ABCD (24. November 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

schöner bericht.was war das für ne fliege?hast du langsam geschleppt?wie lang war das vorfach?


----------



## Fetti_Passat_3B (24. November 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Also,Vorfach knapp 4 Meter.
Extrem langsam Schleppen,und Fliege,keine Ahnung,alles,was Grün mit Schwarz war ging eigentlich super.


Auf Grund haben wir meist mit PB in Sunshine Yellow gefangen,eigentlich der Klassiker da Oben am Teich.

Muss aber dazusagen,dass ohne 7-12 Meter Vorfach auf grund gar nichts zu machen war#6

Aber mit den Jahren hat ma da den Dreh raus,dass man auch das Tüdelfrei ausgeworfen bekommt 


Wenn man im Sommer mal da is artet das ja dann noch mehr aus.
Hab da schon Montage gesehen mit 150g Krallenblei und 15m Vorfach in Gelantine eingelegt.
Das sind dann aber die Hardcore-Angler


----------



## Mr.ABCD (25. November 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

und wie hast du die fische mit n 7m vorfach da rausgekriegt(bzw gelandet)?


----------



## dkanglerpapa (25. November 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Moin,
in Uge braucht man einfach längere Ruten, der Teich ist angeblich 20 m tief!


----------



## Mr.ABCD (26. November 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

ich kauf mir aber jetzt keine neue rute nur weil ich einmal im jahr dort hinfahre!ich benutze die abu ruby crest in 2,70cm.wenn ich dann nicht weit genug raus komm,dann holl ich meine ersatzrute raus die ist 3,60cm lang.das müsste doch eigentlich reichen oder?
MfG Mr.ABCD


----------



## Fetti_Passat_3B (26. November 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Also meine Ruten sind alle zwischen 3,90 und 4,20 lang!
WG von 5-20g
Dann nen 30g Sbiro ran und RAUS damit#h

Brauchst doch zum Landen einfach nur weiter aufs Ufer laufen,stellt euch nich so an:g


Das mit den 20m is QUATSCH!

Hab ne Tiefenkarte vom Bekannten,der den See mal mitm Boot ausgelotet hat

Der GROßE See is 15Meter Tief
Der Badesee knapp 12 anne tiefste Stelle,ansonsten 9

Und der Bambussee max 9 aber meistens nich tiefer wie 6


Naja,nach Jahren hat man da so seine Erfahrung


Also MEINE beiden Schleppruten haben ZUSAMMEN bei E-Bay grad mal 100€ gekostet,und das war Mir der Spass wert!

Mit dem leichten Geschirre ne 10Pfund Forelle zu drillen is einfach ne riesen Freude.
Und die anderen Angler gucken dann mit Ihren Besenstielen immer total dumm,wenn sich unsere Ruten so extrem biegen und dennoch nicht brechen


----------



## dkanglerpapa (27. November 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Ich hab mal gehört, das welche das Vorfach auch in Schlaufen neben sich legen und dann so auswerfen. Dann gehen eben auch n paar Meter mehr Vorfach!


----------



## Fetti_Passat_3B (27. November 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Also Ich legs im Wasser aus

Der Köder,meistens ja PB kommt aufn Blatt,damit kein Dreck rankommt.
Und dann is das eigentlich relativ simpel.

Werden nich immer perfekte Würfe,aber meistens gelingt es doch ganz gut.



Und das mit dem in Schlaufen legen,hab ich da oben auch schon anders gesehen!

Entweder,das Vorfach,samt Köder in kleines Gefäß mit H2O und dann ins Gefrierfach!
Auswerfen,und das H2O läst sich auf im warmen wasser,somit kann der Köder problemlos nach oben treiben.

Oder ich hab auch schon gesehen,dass die Vorfächer in GELANTINE eingelegt wurden!
Die löst sich dann im Wasser genau so auf:m


Gibbt schon paar komische Methoden


----------



## Andy Antitackle (29. November 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Moin Leute,

wo ist denn euer Problem.
Das ist doch scheiß egal wie lang die Rute ist und wie lang das Vorfach.
In Uge kannst du mit der Wathose ins Wasser.
Du legst deine Rute auf zwei Rutenständer, machst dein Power Bait
an einen Teigspiralhaken und gehst neben der Rute zwei Meter ins Wasser. Dann schmeißt du das Powerbait vor dir ins Wasser, nimmst die Rute auf, gehst zwei Meter nach links und schmeißt aus.
Mach ich seit Jahren in Uge und dank Karpfenrute und Fireline fliegt das bis in die Mitte.
Da ist es auch egal ob dein Vorfach nun 6 oder 12m lang ist.
Und wenn du einen Fisch dran hast drillst du bis dein Blei in sicht kommt und ab dann gehst du langsam nach hinten.
In Uge kann man die Fische nämlich schön stranden.

Ich fahre wieder im April für 4 Tage hin.

Petri

Andy Antitackle


----------



## Fetti_Passat_3B (30. November 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

@ Andy Antitackle 


Vieleicht sieht man sich ja dann mal im Frühjahr!

Sind die 2 Leute mit den Hannover Kennzeichen:vik:


----------



## MoeJoe (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Servus Leute,

ich fahre jetzt seit 15 Jahren zu Uge für eine Woche pro Jahr und muss sagen das sich über die Jahre das fischen dort doch sehr gewandelt hat!
Was sich aber die letzten Jahre recht bewährt hat, war das Schleppen mit Spirolino, wobei es eigentlich jedes Jahr das selbe ist, das man die ersten Tage erst mal schauen muss was geht und in welchem See was geht!
In unserem besten Jahr haben wir zu viert 100 Forellen in 7 Tagen gefangen, dieses Jahr war auch nicht schlecht 86 Forellen zu dritt in 6 Tagen!
Wobei ich alleine 43 hatte! :vik:

MfG

MoeJoe


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*



Fetti_Passat_3B schrieb:


> Heyho,bin der Neue
> 
> Fahre mitlerweile seit 7 Jahren 2mal im Jahr für ne Woche nach Uge.
> Haben dann immer ne Hütte für ne Woche.
> ...


 


Gratuliere#6,

200m-Wurf mit einem Spiro.Hätte nicht jeder geschafft.
Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## MoeJoe (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Gratuliere#6,
> 
> 200m-Wurf mit einem Spiro.Hätte nicht jeder geschafft.
> Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?|kopfkrat
> ...



Kann mir nicht vorstellen das er wirklich 200m geworfen hat, da kann man sich manchmal ganz schön verschätzen, laut Google Earth hätte er somit, wäre er am Satzbecken gestanden und hätte er geradeaus geworfen,den See um 1Meter überworfen mit einem 30g Sbiro!
Sollte dies wirklich der Fall sein, diese Angelausrüstung will ich auch! |bigeyes
Es kann allerdings sein, da man ja einen "Bogen" wirft, das 200m Schnur draussen waren!


----------



## Andy Antitackle (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*



MoeJoe schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das er wirklich 200m geworfen hat, da kann man sich manchmal ganz schön verschätzen, laut Google Earth hätte er somit, wäre er am Satzbecken gestanden und hätte er geradeaus geworfen,den See um 1Meter überworfen mit einem 30g Sbiro!
> Sollte dies wirklich der Fall sein, diese Angelausrüstung will ich auch! |bigeyes
> Es kann allerdings sein, da man ja einen "Bogen" wirft, das 200m Schnur draussen waren!


 

Moin Moin aus Hamburg,

das was Ihr hier abgebt ist typisch für Deutschland.
Nehmt doch nicht immer alles wörtlich und haargenau.
Ihr wißt doch was gemeint ist.
Er hat voll durchgezogen und es kam Ihm vor als hätte er
200Meter geworfen.
Erfreut Euch doch lieber an dem schönen Bericht und denkt Euch in seine Situation hinein.

Ich fahr im April wieder für 4 Tage nach Uge und es gibt nichts schöneres als einen guten Ruck in der Rute.

Andy Antitackle


----------



## malle_malle (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

moin moin jungs,
hab euer forum gefunden wir waren zuletzt im august in uge für sieben tage 
konnten aber bis zum 6 tag nur ca 9 forellen mit 3 personen landen aber am 6 tag hatten mein bruder den richtigen richer und wir konnten über 20 forellen mit der fliegen angel landen (waren zwischen durch mal ausnehmen) der ganze hütten see schaute uns zu weil wir in der wochw da waren wo es ganz ganz ganz schlecht gebissen hatt das war einer mit der schönsten urlaube in uge. wir fahren mitlerweile seit 12 jahren hoch 3 mal im jahr für längere zeit und zwischwn durch mal übers wochenende oder für ein tag ich kann nur zu uge sagen uge ist der geilste angel puff in dk


----------



## zäpfchen (13. März 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Nur kurz,

mit welcher Fliege hat es denn an dem Tag so gut gepasst?

gruß zäpfchen


----------



## MoeJoe (23. April 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Moin Moin aus Hamburg,
> 
> das was Ihr hier abgebt ist typisch für Deutschland.
> Nehmt doch nicht immer alles wörtlich und haargenau.
> ...


Ich wollte mit meinem Posting nicht den Bericht schlecht machen!
Es war eher auf die Frage von "j.Breithardt" bezogen.
Das man sich verschätzen kann (da man einen Bogen wirft), ich habe auch schon oft gemeint Wunder wie weit ich werfe, schaut man sich das dann in Google Earth an.....naja.
Für das wörtlich und haargenau nehmen, dafür sind wir auch gut angesehen (Made in Germany).|supergri
Jetzt mal zum Wichtigen:
War bereits jemand in Uge?
@ Andy Antitackle: Bitte berichten.
Ich fahr in 5 Wochen.


----------



## Andy Antitackle (24. April 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Mahlzeit,

melde mich zurück.
4 Tage Uge sind leider wie immer zu schnell vorbei.
Um es kurz zu machen - es war schwierig Fische ans Band 
zu bekommen. Teilweise schwammen beim Einsetzen bis zu 20 Fische im Schwarm vor einem und es passierte nichts.
Mann konnte die Paste, den Helikopter, den Wurm, die Zophobas und auch den Steamer mitten durch ziehen, ohne
das auch nur ein Fisch Interesse gezeigt hat.
Habe in den 4 Tagen 7 Stück gefangen . 6 von 1,5 bis 3 KG und eine die wohl in den Kindersee gehört hätte !
5 Stück mit Spiro und Power Bait (Grau-Glitter, Sunshine Yellow und Lachsei) und zwei auf Grund.
2 Stück sind mir leider kurz vor dem Rand abgegangen.
Bei einer habe ich gedacht ich hab ein U-Boot dran.
Die Forelle kam zu meiner Überraschung quer hoch, weil der Haken in der Seite saß.

Fazit: Es wurde wenig gefangen.
Die Devise hieß Spirolino und Power Bait und dann wie beim Meerforellen Angeln - werfen werfen werfen.

War trotzem geil - auch weil meine Mitangler kein Skat spielen können :vik: und ich weder abwaschen noch Grillen mußte.


Andy Antitackle


----------



## malle_malle (27. April 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

um auf zäpfchen zu antworten mein bruder hat mit einem schwarzen strema mit gold kopf (black dog) gefangen. 


MoeJoe und Andy Antitackle ich war mit meinem bruder und einem kollegne vor zwei wochne in uge wir haben mit drei leute 55 fische in 5 tagen bekommen bekommen 3 auf grund, 12 mit schwarzen strema mit gold kopf , ei paar mit spinner und den rest mit rotem twister hinter einem schwimmendem spiro. die fische bissen meist zwichen 8 und 10 oder zwischen 15 und 17 uhr. Jetz fgahren wir von donnestag bis sonntg wider hoch mal gucken wie viel wir dismal fangen 
mfg malle


----------



## MoeJoe (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*



malle_malle schrieb:


> um auf zäpfchen zu antworten mein bruder hat mit einem schwarzen strema mit gold kopf (black dog) gefangen.
> 
> 
> MoeJoe und Andy Antitackle ich war mit meinem bruder und einem kollegne vor zwei wochne in uge wir haben mit drei leute 55 fische in 5 tagen bekommen bekommen 3 auf grund, 12 mit schwarzen strema mit gold kopf , ei paar mit spinner und den rest mit rotem twister hinter einem schwimmendem spiro. die fische bissen meist zwichen 8 und 10 oder zwischen 15 und 17 uhr. Jetz fgahren wir von donnestag bis sonntg wider hoch mal gucken wie viel wir dismal fangen
> mfg malle



Wie war das Wochenende in Uge....erfolgreich?

MfG

Moejoe


----------



## malle_malle (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

in uge ist und war es einfach nur gut wie immer :m 
doch die fisch liesen am ersten trag auf sich warten da haben wir nur eine bekommen  am  zweiten tag konnte mein brider 12 un d ich 5  fische landen mit 4 meter  auftreibend auf gelber passte und so weit raus wie es ging den driten tag haben wir nur zusammen 9 fische über listen mit spinner an der schilf kante vom badesee übelisten der vierte und letzte tag haben wir 3 fische mit fliege bekommen. 

mfg malle


----------



## MoeJoe (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

War übers Wochenende jemand in Uge?
Würd mich über einen Bericht freuen, was zur Zeit geht!
Wir fahren am Samstag für eine Woche hin!

MfG

Moejoe


----------



## MoeJoe (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Keiner in den letzten Wochen dort gewesen?
Also morgen um sechs gehts los!

MfG

Moejoe


----------



## Profiopfer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Naja Put & Take ist nicht so mein Ding...deswegen fahre ich da auch nicht hin!!!...Will die Tage mal die Gegend um Aalbo in der  Nähe von Kolding abchecken!! ...Sofern scheiss DHL meine Ausrüstung endlich mal liefert!!!  ...sonst wäre ich schon heute los!! und vllt. auch schon  da!! 

Sry...aber trotzdem euch noch n schoenes Petri Heil!!

LG

Alex


----------



## MoeJoe (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

So, sind seit gestern wieder zurück aus Dänemark und ich muss sagen es hat sich mehr als gelohnt!
6 Tage fischen und dabei zu viert 169 Forellen überlisten können.
Ich hatte alleine 58 Stück. :vik:
Zu 95% alles auf Grund mit PB (Farbe ziemlich egal), Vorfachlängen zwischen 2 und 6 Meter.
War wieder eine Super-Woche und man hat gesehen und gemerkt das ein Top-Besatz in den drei Gewässern ist und auch immer sehr gut gesetzt wurde.

MfG

Moejoe


----------



## quincy73 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Dickes Petri MoeJoe! #6

Wie groß/schwer waren denn die Forellen im Schnitt?
Uge wäre dann vielleicht ja mal ein Ausflugsziel wert?!
War neulich in Arrild, war auch sehr schön, aber leider nicht so erfolgreich wie ihr...

Danke und lG!
Quincy


----------



## MoeJoe (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Also die "Standard"-Forellen haben so zwischen 1 und 1,5Kg bei einer Länge um die 40cm.
Fünf Stück hatten wir von knapp über 3Kg
(zwei sind auf dem Bild).
Uge muss man einfach mal gesehen haben, in meinen Augen eine Top-Anlage.

MfG

Moejoe


----------



## malle_malle (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

petrie MoeJoe wie weit habt ihe den rausgeworfen und an welchen see habt ihr am meisten gefangen? 

mfg malle


----------



## MoeJoe (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

@malle_malle

Die ersten Tage gings im Bambussee ganz gut und da soweit raus wie möglich.
Die letzten Tage waren wir dann nur noch im Hüttensee, da es dort gut gelaufen ist und von der Wurfweite dort dasselbe...soweit raus wie möglich.
Wir fischten zwischen 50 und 80 Gramm Bleie....damit das mit der Wurfweite auch gepasst hat. #6
Gehts bei dir bald wieder nach DK?

MfG

Moejoe


----------



## malle_malle (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

ja wir wollen wahrscheinlich vom 14 bis zu 23oder 25 juli nach dk und unser glück versuchen wann willst du den wida hoch ? 
 mfg malte


----------



## MoeJoe (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*



malle_malle schrieb:


> ja wir wollen wahrscheinlich vom 14 bis zu 23oder 25 juli nach dk und unser glück versuchen wann willst du den wida hoch ?
> mfg malte



Da wir im schönen Bayern (Ingolstadt) wohnen, fahren wir nur einmal im Jahr nach Dänemark und heuer waren wir ja schon, also gehts leider erst nächstes Jahr wieder rauf..wahrscheinlich dann aber im September/Oktober.
Dann wünsch ich euch mal Petri Heil!

MfG

MoeJoe


----------



## Henny (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hiho, habe seit kurzem mal euren chat verfolgt, gehts echt so gut in Uge, war lange nicht mehr da und damals ging dort kaum was=(.       ;D, malle dann wird man sich ja in uge sehn wenne wieder da bist, zu dem zeitpunkt bin ich auch da, gruß Henrik


----------



## malle_malle (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

tag henrik ja wir fahren schon ein paar jahre hoch und finden es immer noch gut im sommer und im winter uge ist einfach nur richtig geil wir fahren jetzt vom 13 bis 17 hin unt beziehen eine großr hütte und noch einmal vom 24 bis 26 ich hoffe das die fische biss freudig sind gruß malle#6


----------



## Henny (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Mein Dad fährt auch schon seit er ein kleiner junge ist nach Uge, so ich natürlich auch, bin mit meinem Vater wieder am 20Juli für 5 Tage vorort, ich denke man sieht sich bestimmt!
War schon lange nicht mehr in Uge, glaube vor 2-3 Jahren das letzte mal. Kannst du mir zufällig n paar tipps verraten, auf was die denn gut gehn, und vor allem welcher see, war das letzte mal da, bevor der 3. eröffnet wurde, vllt kannse mir ja bissi was verraten ;D damit ich hoffentlich nich so wie die letzten 3 male (früher) leer ausgehen muss =)

Achso, vom 24-26 seit ihr nochmal da, dann sehn wir uns ja sicherlich erst am 24 oder 25, erkenne dich bestimmt.....bist bestimmt der, der am meisten Fisch rausholt ;D 

P.S. Welche Hüttennummer habt ihr denn??


----------



## malle_malle (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

ich habe leider schlechte nachrichten wir hätten die hütten nummer 16 gehabt  aber wir musst unsere woch stonieren da mein vater und sein bruder ( wir wollten eine männer woche machen mit meinem vater und seinem bruder ) arbeiten müssen (sind in der landwirtschaft tätig) und alleine wollte ich nicht hich aber ich wümnsche dir viel fisch und ein paar schöne tage in uge henrik 

mfg malle


----------



## Henny (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

schade ;D,

aber danke für´s glückwünschen, wenn ihr mal wieder oben seit, wünsche ich euch natürlich auch viel viel fisch =)


----------



## Henny (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

So, seit Freitag wieder da aus Uge....Die letzten 2 Wochen liefen dort nicht gut, maßig Fisch wurde reingesetzt aber es kam nicht viel raus, ob das an der Beisfaulheit liegt oder am ständig wechselnden Wetter ist wohl ansichtssache....Am Tag kamen nicht viele Fische raus, immer so um die 7......an einem Tag etwas besser um die 15, und damit meine ich den ganzen Tag über..und nicht nur von uns, sondern von allen.....wir haben 2Forellen mit nach hause genommen nicht viel, aber einige waren 2Wochen da und haben gar nichts....dennoch gehts bestimmt bald wieder los, so wie vor 2-3wochen wo täglich Sehr gut gefangen wurde... Wann will der nächste von euch denn mal wieder hoch..?

Mfg Henrik


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Fahre morgen für eine woche nach uge :m. Ich werde berichten.

bis dann...


----------



## MoeJoe (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Wir warten auf Antwort, wie wars?? |wavey:

War zufällig jemand im September bei Uge, planen nämlich nächstes Jahr mitte September hinzufahren!?

MfG

MoeJoe



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Fahre morgen für eine woche nach uge :m. Ich werde berichten.
> 
> bis dann...


----------



## malle_malle (11. November 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hi wir waren vorkurzen eine woche in Uge gewesen haben mit 3 man 42 stueck größte war 75 cm! war cool wir haben mit fliege, auf grund und wobler gefangen... die meisten am großen auf grund und und welche am badesee am bambussee sind wir nicht gegangen da gehen wir meistens nur im sommer hin. 

Guten Fang


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (13. November 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Sorry für meine Verspätung nur dardurch das mich jemand daran erinnert hat komm ich jetzt dazu einen recht knappen bericht zu schreiben, also wird nicht so was umfangreiches mir fehlt die zeit....


So aus Uge zurück konnte ich ein paar fische überlisten, es waren so um die 14 Fische...Es war einfach nur toll, die meisten Forellen standen in großen schwärmen direkt vor den hütten. am meisten hab ich mit Bienenmade gefangen. Doch auch streamer und PW liefen...sorry für den kurtzen Bericht!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (13. November 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hier ein paar Bilder Bilder:


----------



## malle_malle (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

ich wollte mal fragen ob jetzt eine mal die tage in uge war ich wollte eig über weinachten hoch und wollte mal fragen was immoment geht und an welchem see sie besser beisen ??? 

mfg malte


----------



## futzydc (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Moin,

kurze Frage ist das der See

http://www.tinglev-bogtrykkeri.dk/lystfiskeri/

worüber es hier geht ??

Gruß Andreas


----------



## malle_malle (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Nabend,

Nein das ist zwar auch ein see in tinglev aber es geht um einen anderen der aber in der nehe liegt es geht um den : http://www.uge-lystfiskeri.dk/de/


----------



## dkanglerpapa (4. März 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Wann will denn da mal jemand angeln? Oder war jemand da? Stimmt das, das jetzt weniger besetzt wird?


----------



## malle_malle (7. März 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

wir wollen im april wieder hoch für zwei wochen!! zur zeit kann man zwar hin aber die seen sind alle zugefrohren  und mit dem besatzt kann ich persönlich sagen das reichlich fisch (immer) drinn ist und es wird auch genug reingesetzt das hält sich in der waage #6


----------



## dkanglerpapa (15. März 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Mal sehen was ab dem 25.3. geht!.........................Yesssssss
Gruß


----------



## malle_malle (18. März 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

dan wünsche ich dir viel spaß und viel fisch und ein dickes PETRI HEIEL !!

und würde michüber einen kurzen bericht freuen was gerade gut geht und welcher teich am meisten fisch bringt !! |wavey:


----------



## dkanglerpapa (19. März 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Wie gesagt ich freue mich schon, wenn ich zurück bin gibt es berichte über die Tour!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (27. April 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Na wo bleibt der bericht?|supergri

Also ich bzw. wir werden nicht mehr nach uge fahren. Ist zwar eine schöne anlage und so aber seit dem da ein neuer besitzer ist finde ich das schon ziemlich eine frechheit was da vertrieben wird. Wir haben uns im Herbst immer eine Hütte gemietet die Preislich voll ok war (erlaubniskarte war dabei). Doch dieses Jahr sollen sind die Preise um 50% gesteigert werden(neuer besitzer). Es werden keine Großforellen mehr besetzt und auch weniger(wie hier schon angesprochen wurde). Ich weiß ehrlich nicht was sich der besitzer da denkt aber da geh ich lieber in meiner nähe an einen forellenteich und fange genauso gut und in der größe, wie in uge. Wenn ich große forellen fangen möchte fahr ich lieber ein stückchen weiter....:g


----------



## vovo (28. April 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Na wo bleibt der bericht?|supergri
> 
> Also ich bzw. wir werden nicht mehr nach uge fahren. Ist zwar eine schöne anlage und so aber seit dem da ein neuer besitzer ist finde ich das schon ziemlich eine frechheit was da vertrieben wird




    Wie neuer Besitzer?|kopfkrat
Kann das Jemand bestätigen?

Ich habe schon gebucht und es wäre echt schade,
wenn sich diese Anlage verschlechtern sollte.
:c#q

LG
vovo


----------



## jpm7890 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo,
wo stehen bei diesem sonnigen Wetter z. Z. die Fische?


----------



## Andy Antitackle (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo an alle Uge-Liebhaber,

wir waren von Montag bis Donnerstag da und es war wie immer geil. Es ist immer noch der selbe Besitzer (Hans) und die Fische sind nachwievor 1A - im Schnitt um die 4 Pfund.
Besetzt wurde auch wie immer- täglich in allen drei Seen.

Ich habe in den 3 Tagen (am Abreisetag hab ich nicht mehr geangelt) 17 Forellen gefangen. Insgesamt hatten wir 58 zu viert.

Die Forellen waren sehr launisch.
Den einen Morgen fängt mein Onkel in 3 Stunden 9 Stück im Hüttensee auf Grund und am nächsten morgen an der selben Stelle nicht ein Zupfer.

Die Forellen, die sich am Rand oder an der Oberfläche gezeigt haben, wollten nicht beißen.
Gefangen haben wir überwiegend auf Grund weit raus oder aber mit dem Spiro, den wir bis zum Grund sinken lassen haben. Die Anfasser kamen immer kurz über Grund  wobei die Fische sehr vorsichtig waren und oft nicht weitergebissen haben.

Ein Highleit war der Bienenschwarm ( ich schätze mal 2 bis 3 Tausen stück) die den einen Tag vor der Hütte auf uns zugeflogen kamen. Sogar die Vögel haben reißaus genommen !

Desweiteren kam Hans den einen Tag mit einem Journalisten zu uns, der einen Fotoreport über Uge gemacht hat.
Wir haben uns dann für die Fotos ins Wasser gestellt und auch einige Fische dabei gefangen.

Sonst war alles wie immer - Archie und Giesela waren wie immer da und hatten gute Laune.

Das Wetter war traufhaft und die Ruhe wie immer herrlich.

Andy Antitackle

:vik:


----------



## cesen (2. August 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, super Bericht, Kompliment. Wie lang waren denn eure Vorfächer (Grund auftreibend ). Welche Farben gingen gut. Wobbler, Spinner? Wir fahren vom 26-29.08.10 mit 8 Leuten. Von daher wären einige Infos super.
PS: Ruten mit 60g WG reicht? Mann muss weit raus am Hüttensee, oder? Liebe Grüße, Chrischan


----------



## MoeJoe (9. September 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Wie siehts zur Zeit aus in Uge, war in letzter Zeit jemand dort??|wavey:
Wir fahren am 18.09 für ne Woche hoch.

@cesen#h
Ein Bericht aus Uge wäre nett!

MfG

MoeJoe


----------



## MoeJoe (27. September 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

So, am Samstag sind wir wieder zurück aus Uge und ich muss sagen es war bescheiden (zu viert 30 Stück in sechs Tagen).
Das Wetter war einfach zu unbeständig und dann wollten die Fische auch nicht beißen.
Versucht haben wir eigentlich alles.
Am meisten Erfolg hatten wir noch auf Grund, so weit raus wie möglich am großen See und Vorfächer zwischen einen und acht Meter.
Wenn man mit den Dauercampern geredet hat, haben die bestätigt das es schon seit Wochen eher schlecht ist, auch in Rodekro und Ribe muss es nicht besser sein.
Ich denke wenn das Wetter konstanter wird gehts auch wieder richtig los, unserer Ansicht nach ist genug Fisch drin..in allen dreien.

MfG

MoeJoe


----------



## vovo (27. September 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hi,

  auch von mir nun 3-4 Zeilen zum Thema Uge. Zeit vom 25.09.2010 bis 26.09.2010
  Ich kann MoeJoe nur zustimmen. Forellen haben wenig und extrem vorsichtig gebissen.

  Am Samstag 3 Stück im Badesee mit Spinner oder Spiro mit Bienenmade erwischt.
  Am Sonntag 2 Stück am Bambussee auf Grund mit PB und alle weit draußen fast in der Seemitte.
  Größe und Qualität der Fische wie immer gut. Auch Service immer wieder 1a.
  In einem Monat bin ich wieder da, leider ist zu der Zeit auch Preisangeln am Hüttensee, ich werde wohl in der Zeit den Badesee unsicher machen.

  Bis dahin
  vovo


----------



## Nitro (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Wie siehts zur Zeit aus in Uge, war in letzter Zeit jemand dort??

wollen demnächst hin!


----------



## Nitro (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Keiner letzte Zeit dagewesen ?


----------



## vovo (1. November 2010)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo,
  ein Wochenende Uge ist leider schon wieder vorbei. Super nette Kollegen getroffen und  ordentlich gequatscht.
Ich bin mit 11 Stück nach Hause gefahren und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden.
Meine  Größte hatte „nur“ 3.2 Kg, ist schon recht ordentlich,
aber ich hätte gern mal was über 5 Kg an der Strippe.


  2 Stück konnte ich am Badesee überreden den Rest habe ich aus dem Bambussee gezogen. 
Köder: geschleppte Bienenmade und Spinner.
Das Wettangeln war wohl nicht so berauschend.
Ich habe gehört von 50 Teilnehmern habe überhaupt nur 12 Kollegen etwas gefangen.  Hans hat aber fleißige eingesetzt. Irgendwann muss das mal mächtig rauschen am Hüttensee.
  Ich bin mal wieder zufrieden und kann Uge nur empfehlen.
  Vovo


----------



## MoeJoe (28. April 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Servus,

hat jemand aktuelle Infos?
War vielleicht jemand über Ostern beim angeln in Uge?

Wir werden in zwei Wochen für eine Woche dort sein und ich würde mich über aktuelle Berichte freuen.

MfG

MoeJoe


----------



## vovo (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

[FONT=&quot]Moin MoeJoe,[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ja ich komme gerade aus Uge zurück.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3 Tage „Generationsangeln“, [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mein Vater (78 Jahre), [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]mein Sohn (11 Jahre)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]und Ich (alt genug).[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Das war schön aber anstrengend als Guide für die Beiden.[/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]So nun zum Angeln, am 1. und 2. Tag hat wir ordentlich Wind 9-10 m/s[/FONT].
  [FONT=&quot]Da wurde an allen Seen wohl recht schlecht gefangen, was man so hörte ging es ein bisschen auf Weiße Paste.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mit der Grundmontage  oder geschleppt.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Am 3 Tag legte sich der Wind und zumindest am Bambussee wurde ordentlich gefangen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Uns gegenüber so 15 Stück weiße Paste geschleppt und wir selbst 6 Stück. 4 davon auf Weiße Paste geschleppt und 2 mit eine kleinen Weißen Blinker. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich bin mal wieder sehr zufrieden und kann Uge nur empfehlen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Bis bald am See[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Vovo[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]PS.  Da treffe ich doch so viele Kollegen aus Hamburg und SH
aber keinen schreibt mal einen Bericht?
[/FONT]


----------



## MoeJoe (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hier ein kurzer Bericht unseres einwöchigen Ausflugs zur Uge Lystfiskeri.

Sind seit Samstag wieder zurück in Bayern und man kann sagen es war eine zufriedenstellende Woche, hatten zu viert 90 Stück.
Das einzige was uns etwas verstimmt hat, war die Größe der Fische die ersten Tage. Er hat wirklich sehr kleine Fische gesetzt, die wir so eigentlich nur aus dem Kindersee bei ihm gekannt hatten. |gr:
Auf Nachfrage hieß es, das sein Züchter im Moment keine größeren liefern könnte, die letzten Tage bekam er aber eine bessere Lieferung und man konnte die gewohnte Größe (ca. 1,5 Kg) fangen. :m
Die ersten zwei Tage hatten wir sehr starken Wind mit Böen und unter der Woche einen Wetterumschwung der auch nicht gerade zur Beisslaune der Fische beitrug. #q
Wir konnten aber vor dem Wetterumschwung noch zuschlagen und danach, am besten war der letzte Tag mit 28 Stück zu viert.
Für uns am besten lief es am kleinen See und am Bambussee, hier ging am besten der grüne Forellenteig und kleine Spinner, beides am Spiro, den Forellenteig durfte man aber auch ruhig mal liegen lassen, hatten hier mehr Bisse als geschleppt (Vorfach 3-4 Meter).
Alles in allem war es eine schöne und lustige Woche, ich kann mal wieder nur empfehlen bei Uge mal vorbeizuschauen. #h

MfG

MoeJoe


----------



## matze-dixi (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo zusammen,

wir waren zu dritt am Wochenende in Uge und trafen da (zum Glück) auf 2 sehr gute Freunde/Bekannte von uns. Sie berichteten uns was so in den letzten 2 Wochen dort los war.

Die Fische (für dänische Verhältnisse zu klein, wenig Besucher unter der Woche, relativ wenig Fisch). 

So, da waren wir ja schon mal geplättet als wir ankamen und unsere Hütte bezogen. Kurz beratschlagt und schnell festgestellt, 1 bis 1,5kg Fische können wir auch in der Heimat angeln.

Also wieder rein ins Auto und ab nach Rødekro. Hiervon versprachen wir uns mehr und vor allem größere Fische.

Dort habe ich dann in 2 Tagen, 2 Fische von gut 5kg fangen können und weitere in guten Größen zwischen 1,5 und 3kg.

Fazit für mich: Uge ist eine ganz tolle Anlage, gepflegt, die Hüttenpreise sind annehmbar, das einzige was hier fehlt sind Fische in einer vernünftigen Größe, die Fische müssen nicht alle 5 kg und mehr haben, aber ein vernünftiger Mischbesatz zwischen 2 kg und ca. 5 kg würde dieser Anlage gut tun. 

Alle Angler die ich in den 3 Tagen dort Abends gesprochen habe sind enttäuscht von den Größen der Fische.

Für uns steht fest: solange hier keine großen Fische mehr gesetzt werden, werden wir in Uge wohnen und leider wo anders zum fischen hinfahren müssen. Schade, es könnte so schön sein, morgens nur aus der Hütte an einen der 3 tollen Seen fallen und sofort mit dem Angeln beginnen und nicht erst umständlich an einen anderen See fahren.

So wird die Anlage kaputt gemacht und es kommen immer weniger Angler!


----------



## vovo (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo,

gibt es was neues aus Uge?
Ich fahre bald wieder nach Uge und würde gern wissen
wie es mit der Größe der Fische aussieht und ob was geht 
und welches sind die guten Alternativen in der Nähe?
Danke für eure Info.

LG
vovo


----------



## matze-dixi (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Ich könnte Dir den Rødekro Fiskepark und Mjøls empfehlen, falls es in Uge wieder mal nur kleine Fische gibt! Bin gespannt was geht! Berichte mal


----------



## Borstenwurm (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Ist mal wieder schön was von Uge zu hören.

Petri allen Fängern, mal sehen wann ich dort mal wieder hinkomme.


----------



## FuchsiHH (7. September 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Am 23.09 bis zum 25.09 geht's nach Uge. Bin das erste Mal dort und ziemlich gespannt. Die Anlage sieht ja sehr gepflegt aus. 
Gibts irgendwas was man wissen sollten?
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## matze-dixi (16. September 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo Fuchs,

im Moment scheint es einige vernünftige Forellen in Uge bis 3,5 kg zu geben, aber man weiß eben nie wie dort die nächste Lieferung ausfällt! Solltet ihr feststellen, dass nur kleine Fische gesetzt werden würde ich mal nach Rødkro Fiskepark oder nach Mjøls fahren.
Ansonsten würde ich immer im Wind fischen und See 1 noch vor See 2 (Badesee) befischen. Den 3. kleinen See habe ich die letzten Jahre meist außer acht gelassen. Ach ja und aktiv fischen, nur plumps und warten ist meist nichts in Uge aber auch an den anderen Seen nicht!

Viel Spaß und Erfolg wünsche ich Euch und lasst mal hören was so ging wenn ihr zurück seit!


----------



## FuchsiHH (26. September 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo liebe Anglergemeinde,
das Wochenende in Uge ist zuende. Fazit: Anlage und Häuser TOP, Fische FLOP.

Die Anlage ist sehr gepflegt und weiträumig. An den Seen gibt es genug Plätze zum Angeln. Anlage und das Wasser ist sehr gepflegt. Die Hütten (hatten 2x 6er Hütten) sind völlig ausreichend und liegen direkt an dem großen See. 

Wir haben am kompletten Wochenende mit 8 Leuten schlappe 4 Forellen gefangen. Davon drei mit PowerBelt / Bienenmade und eine mitn Blinker. Die Forellen waren alle um die 1,5 Kg schwer. 
Am Wochenende waren viele Angler am See. Die meißten kamen aus Deutschland und waren am Sonntag alle aufgrund der mageren Ausbeute enttäuscht.
Samstag und Sonntag in der früh, haben wir mitbekommen wie Fische ausgesetzt wurden. Frage ist ja immer wie viele ?!?!


----------



## matze-dixi (28. September 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

....das ist genau dass was ich meine|gr:


----------



## drolle68 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Fahren am 19.10.11 nach Uge.!!! Jemand einen Tip was momentan abgeht ????


----------



## matze-dixi (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo drolle,

den letzten Stand den ich weiß ist vom 3.10.!

Also es war wohl gut Fisch drin, Größe bis 3,5 kg, aber die Lieferung die dann kam waren wohl wieder relativ kleine Fische so bis 1 kg.

Denkt dran in Rødekro Fiskepark war Anfang des Monats Preisangeln mit richtig großen Fischen. Da sind im allgemeinen aber sowieso immer gute Fische in guten Größen, ein weiterer Tipp wäre wohl auch noch Mjøls...

Viel Erfolg wünsche ich Euch!


----------



## drolle68 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Danke für die guten Wünsche. Denke mal das wir wieder alle Tiefen auf Grund durchprobieren und beim Schleppen alles geben müssen(Gilp Wurm, dunkle Streamer, Kleine Wobbler, Powerbait in allen Farbvarianten, Mehlwurm, Nitrowurm und Srewdriver) Werden den Teich wohl rocken.


----------



## matze-dixi (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Ich denke auch das ihr am meisten mit dem Schleppen fangen werdet, mit viel Glück und den Schwarm vor den Füßen natürlich auch auf Grund 

Ob Mehlwurm im Herbst so der Bringer ist glaube ich nicht, lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren. Mehlwurm ging bei mir eigentlich nur im Frühjahr gut, aber probieren ....

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## drolle68 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Geil. In 7 Stunden geht es los.


----------



## matze-dixi (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Viel Spaß Euch und holt mir da bloß was raus ....


----------



## Travechris (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hey leute
Auch wir wollen uns nächste woche auf den weg zu uge machen. weis jemand wie es dort zur zeit fangtechnisch aussieht?

gruß chris


----------



## matze-dixi (13. März 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo zusammen. Das neueste was ich nun aus Uge gehört habe ist, dass dort eine Schranke in Betrieb ist und diese sich wohl erst um 5 Uhr öffnet|abgelehn, also nichts mehr mit an den See fahren, Karte ziehen und angeln, sondern schön warten bis die Schranke aufgeht|gutenach.

Das selbe wohl auch in umgekehrter Richtung, wenn man morgens vor 5 mal woanders fischen will|closed:. 

Dazu die Preise für Hütten, Strom und das Fischen erhöht. 

#r

Dazu noch der tägliche Besatz ab 800g|sagnix, laut Homepage.

In diesem Sinne wird Uge mich wohl die nächste Zeit auch weiterhin nicht mehr sehen!

Sollte sich an diesen Umständen mal wieder etwas ändern, bin ich gern bereit es wieder einmal in Uge zu probieren.

Bis dahin #h


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (13. März 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Moin,
wir sind noch vor einigen Jahren mit der Jugend aus dem Verein für eine Woche im Herbst hingefahren.
Die Preise erhöhen sich jetzt nicht zum ersten mal. Irgendwann war es für uns nicht mehr tragbar und wir verabschiedeten uns von Uge...
Die Anlage ist nicht mehr das was es einmal war...
Schade.

Gruß Markus


----------



## janush (23. März 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Im Vergleich zu anderen Angelseen in Dänemark, ist Uge Lystfiskeri immer noch am günstigsten. Hinzu kommt, dass hier jeden Tag ausgesetzt wird. 

Wir werden diesen Sonntag wieder für eine Woche zum Angeln nach Uge fahren. Ist zufällig jemand in der letzten Zeit dort gewesen? 

Gruß


----------



## matze-dixi (23. März 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo janush,

wenn Du die neuen Preise dort günstig nennst, na dann ...

Bei der Fischqualität und Fischgröße finde ich die Preise schon ziemlich überrissen. Ich kenne einige Anlagen wo auch täglich gesetzt wird, nur mit größeren Fischen und vielleicht auch mehr ....

...in Uge habe ich es in den letzten Jahren leider sehr oft erlebt, dass dort die Fische klein sind und teilweise auch braun und voller Laich zu dieser Jahreszeiut.

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, dass es große und blanke Fische in Uge gibt.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## janush (23. März 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Wir fahren schon seit vielen Jahren nach Uge. Ich gebe dir Recht, dass es vorgekommen ist, dass auch kleine Forellen besetzt worden sind. Aber von der Qualität der Fisch waren wir immer überzeugt.

Nochmal zu den Preisen. Ich sagte nicht, dass Uge günstig ist. Ich sagte im Vergleich zu anderen Angelseen. Nenne mir eine Angelanlage in ganz Dänemark, wo ich für c.a 2.60 die Stunde und bei täglichem Fischbesatz angeln kann. 

Über das Thema Uge lässt sich streiten. Besonders, weil es meistens nicht leicht ist, die Fische an den Hacken zu bekommen  
Trotzdem vielen Dank, wir werden uns bemühen!

Grüße


----------



## matze-dixi (23. März 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo Janush,

der Preis für übernachtende Gäste ist im Moment laut Homepage 2,90 € die Stunde. Ich fahre oft nach Rødekro.

Klar ist ja mal, dass überall die Preise angehoben worden.

Dort zahle ich bei einer 
 9 Stunden Karte 3,11 € die Stunde, 

12 Stunden Karte 2,58 € die Stunde,

48 Stunden Karte 1,42 € die Stunde.

Also ist es dort nicht teurer und es werden auch dort täglich Fische besetzt und nicht von 800 g aufwärts wie es in Uge auf der Home steht, sondern schon etwas größer !

Ich finde das Uge eine total tolle Anlage ist was die Natur angeht, aber schon an den Tagesgästen sieht man im Vergleich zu anderen Seen, dass dort wesentlich mehr los ist.

Ich wünsche Euch eine tolle Woche in Uge mit hoffentlich vielen, schönen und qualitativ guten Fischen. Berichte mal bitte wenn ihr zurück seid, ich bin auf den Bericht gespannt!


----------



## janush (23. März 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Ich danke Dir 

Werde dann nächste Woche gerne berichten!


----------



## Dodo89 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo Janush,

die woche in Uge müsste ja jetzt schon um sein.Hoffe das es erfolgreich war und das ihr spaß hattet. Ich fahre morgen für fünf Tage mit meiner Freundin dort hin und wollte mal fragen wie es so war. Habt ihr was gefangen? Und wenn ja kannst du mir sagen auf welchen Köder und in welcher Tiefe? 

Über eine schnelle Antwort würde ich mich freuen. Ich werde nächste Woche mal schreiben wie es bei uns war. 

LG Dodo#h


----------



## matze-dixi (2. April 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Ich freu mich auch schon auf den Bericht von Janush


----------



## vovo (3. April 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hi,

ja es würde mich auch freuen mal wieder einen Bericht von Uge zu lesen.

  LG
  vovo


----------



## Dodo89 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo zusammen,

eine Woche Uge ist vorbei. Ich war das erste Mal dort und muss sagen die Einrichtung ansich ist super. Wir haben die ersten beiden Tage bei Uge geangelt, alles probiert aber dennoch wollten die Forellen nicht. Wir sind dann an einen See in der nähe gefahren und da lief es besser. Haben insgesamt 21 Forellen gefangen. Die Größte hatte 3 KG und und der rest so 1-2 KG. Da wir in Uge nicht wirklich was gefangen haben bin ich vom Angeln nicht so begestert, aber die Hütten und die Campingeirichtung sind Toll. 

Ich komme wieder 

LG Dodo:vik:


----------



## Andy Antitackle (7. April 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Oh man man man

Entschuldigung das ich das jetzt sage, aber das sind
immer die Angler, die den ganzen Tag vor der Hütte angeln und sich dann wundern wenn nichts beißt und dann negativ über Uge schreiben und nach zwei Tagen zu anderen Seen fahren.
Ich fahre Anfang Mai für 3 Tage nach Uge und werde dann berichten.

Fahre seit mehr als 11 Jahren jedes Jahr nach Uge.
Natürlich ist es schwieriger geworden und auch teurer.
Fische sind aber dennoch genug da aber
man braucht mindestens 1 Tag um herauszufinden wie der Hase dort läuft.

Morgens und abends am Hüttensee auf der Seite wo der Kindersee ist auf Grund - 3 - 10m auftreibend und weit weit raus. Zwischendurch immer mal den Mepps nehmen und die Kante abklappern.

Am Tage dann mit Spirolino und Mepps mal am Bambussee mal am Badesee probieren.

Fische finden heißt die Devise.

Gruß Andy Antitackle|wavey:


----------



## matze-dixi (12. April 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Leider fehlt immer noch der Bericht von Janush, muss ich mir Gedanken machen dass es nicht so optimal gelaufen ist.

@Andy Antitackle:
Freue mich schon auf Deinen Bericht, bin mal gespannt was da geht, fahre Anfang Mai auch für 2 1/2 Tage allerdings nach Rødekro, da hat man dann vielleicht mal einen Vergleich...

Werde berichten wenn wir zurück sind!


----------



## FuchsiHH (24. April 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Am 11.05 geht's wieder über das Wochenende nach Uge. Letzte Chance für Uge. Wenn es teurer wird, dann kann ich auch mehr für mein Geld verlangen. Wir sind gespannt!


----------



## matze-dixi (25. April 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt was Du da berichten kannst.

Meine letzte Info, schöne blanke Fische mit Dampf, aber nicht größer als 2,5 kg.

Also mit 2,5 kg bist Du dann da schon ganz weit vorn.

Für mehr Geld kann man mehr verlangen, eigentlich, aber ob dass auch in Uge so ist ....#c

...du wirst ja hoffentlich berichten|bigeyes


----------



## Andy Antitackle (25. April 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Ich fahre vom 06 bis 08.05.2012 nach Uge.
Bericht folgt.

Im übrigen - 2,5KG Fische reichen mir vollkommen aus.
Größer brauchen die gar nicht sein !

Gruß Andy Antitackle


----------



## matze-dixi (26. April 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

@Andy: Das doch gut wenn Du mit 2,5 kg zufrieden bist, aber dass sollen die größten Fische zur Zeit sein, es gibt durchaus wohl auch viele für den Räucherofen so ab 800g bis 1200g.

Ich will Uge nicht schlecht reden, denn es ist eine tolle Anlage dort, aber was mir nicht passt in den letzten Jahren ist dass es immer teurer wird und der Besatz teilweise recht dünn ist. Und dass neueste ist ja dass man erst ab 5 Uhr aufs bzw. vom Gelände runter kommt, da die da ne Schranke eingebaut haben. Ich bin auch die letzten 20 Jahre regelmäßig nach Uge gefahren und man hat dort immer die Fische suchen müssen, aber man hat eigentlich auch immer ganz gut gefangen, aber da ich Kontakt zu Ganzjahres-Campern dort habe, bin ich eigentlich immer einigermaßen informiert was die Fischgröße und Fischqualität angeht.


Werde dann auch mal berichten wie es uns in Rødekro ergangen ist, dort gibt es auch genug Fische um die 2 kg, aber dort ist auch immer die Chance auf ne Große gegeben. Was nicht heißt dass man da die Fische genauso suchen muss wie in Uge und Massenfänge gibt es dort im Normalfall auch nicht 

Viel Petri für Uge wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## MoeJoe (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Schade das hier immer Berichte angekündigt aber selten welche wirklich geschrieben werden!

Dann werde ich mal berichten.

Wir (4 Mann) waren letzte Woche (Samstag bis Samstag) in Uge und es war eher schlecht, gesamt nur 35 Fische davon 10 aus Rodekro.
In Rodekro waren wir am Mittwoch und Donnerstag Morgen, da es die Tage zuvor sehr schlecht lief in Uge.
In Rodekro hat man zumindest immer mal wieder gesehen das was gefangen wird, ob es auch an der See größe liegt, da man diese im Vergleich komplett abfischen kann weiß ich nicht.
In Uge wissen wir eigentlich wie der "Hase läuft" fahren seit über 20 Jahren hoch, aber auch die Dauercamper haben uns bestätigt das es zur Zeit sehr schecht läuft.
Das erfreuliche war das die Fische wieder größer waren, wir hatten zwar 2-3 kleine aber im Schnitt nicht kleiner wie in Rodekro, nur in Rodekro ist die Chance auf eine "ganz" Große deutlich höher würde ich sagen.
Man hat auch immer wieder gehört von den Campern das im Winter Eisfischen erlaubt ist und ihm hier das Wasser leer gefischt wird durch Einsatz von Echolot um den Schwarm zu finden, hoffe er lässt es nicht mehr zu.
Dafür gibt es jetzt eine Sauna am Hüttensee|rolleyes...das Geld hätte man besser verwenden können.
Wir fahren wirklich gerne nach Uge, aber an den Hütten könnte er auch mal was machen (nicht nur neu anpinseln), stinkt uns schon seit Jahren, hier würde mal eine Grundreinigung viertel oder halbjährlich nicht schaden, wir verlassen diese immer sauberer als wir sie vorfinden.

Das war mein Bericht, hoffe es tut sich ein bisschen was dort und er macht sich nicht das Geschäft kaputt.

MfG

MoeJoe


----------



## FuchsiHH (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Am Freitag geht's übers Wochenende nach Uge. Bericht wird folgen, garantiert.


----------



## matze-dixi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Moin zusammen,

so nun sind wir zurück aus Rødekro. Es war sehr schwieriges fischen dort, es wurde nicht wirklich viel gefangen.

Wir haben am Freitag 12 Stunden gefischt und ich hatte gerade mal 4 Forellen, wobei allerdings eine gute 4 kg hatte und die andere 3,65 kg. Mein Freund hatte 2 Forellen, davon eine von 3,8 kg.

Am Samstag haben wir ebenfalls 12 Stunden gefischt, wobei ich 2 große Forellen direkt an der Kante verloren habe, eine so geschätzte 5 kg und eine etwas kleiner. Habe dann noch eine von 3,5 kg gefangen und eine von ca. 1,5 kg.

Mein Freund Mich ist am Samstag auf 6 Forellen gekommen wobei er auch 2 große Fische so um die 4,5 kg dabei hatte. Am Sonntag war Badewanne und wir haben dann gegen 11 Uhr abgebrochen, weil überhaupt kein Wind war und nicht viel ging.

Micha hat noch eine kleine Forelle auf Spinner gefangen. Den Rest haben wir auf Wolly Bugger und Twister gefangen.

So dass soll es zur Info erstmal gewesen sein.

Wir hatten eine Hütte vor, was auch kein Schnäppchen war, aber immerhin braucht man morgens nicht mehr weit fahren. Das sehe ich schon als großen Vorteil an.

Das Fazit: Die Forellen hätten gern etwas beißfreudiger sein können, aber wie sagt man doch so schön jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag ...

Wir hatten tolles Wetter nur am Sonntag halt gar keinen Wind ... ;-)

Wir werden im nächsten Jahr wieder nach Rødekro fahren, es sei denn ich höre von Uge durchaus besseres als das hier zuvor geschriebene


----------



## schnappo (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Waren letztes Wochende in Uge!
4 Angler 3 Tage 0 Forellen!

Am ganzen Wochende habe ich nur von 4 Fängen gehört,
Die Forellen sind ständig gesprungen, waren aber nicht an den Haken zu kriegen. Ein anderer Angler erzählte mir das sie schon 6 Tage dort waren und noch keine Forelle gefangen hatten!
 Ich weiß nicht ob wir nur zu einer schlechten Zeit dort waren, oder ob es dort in letzter Zeit immer so mager ist.

Überlege ob ich nochmal wieder hin fahre.

Wäre nett wenn jemand der in letzter Zeit dort war, seine Ergebnisse mitteilen könnte


----------



## drolle68 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo. Fahren am 07.11.12 nach Uge. Hoffe die beißen dann besser. Es müßte etwas kälter werden ! Gruß Drolle


----------



## anschmu (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

War letzte Woche um Hvidesande auf Forelle , habe auch sehr wenig gefangen , die haben wenn nur sehr vorsichtig gebissen ! Ist halt so zur Zeit  , hat nichts mit dem Teich zu tun ! Man muß halt schleppen und mit sehr feinem Geschirr angeln . Werde für nächstes Jahr noch feiner fischen , und meine Vorfächer aus 0,8 Geflochtener Schnur selbst binden , mal sehen , ob das geht ! Haben letzte Woche mit 10 Anglern und 16 Ruten an einem Teich gesessen und in 6 Stunden gerade mal 2 Forellen ( geschleppter Sbirolino ) verhaftet ! Auch an den Put&Takes wurde nur beim Schleppen gefangen !


----------



## schnappo 1 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo Drolle68 danke für die Mitteilung, bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht !

Petri Heil  von schnappo 1


----------



## drolle68 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo. Hier nun ein kleiner Bericht. Erster Tag mit viel Regen und Wind. Ich keine mein Freund an der Bojenkette 2 Stk.. Haben nur auf Grund geangelt. 25 cm auftreibend. Morgens am zweiten Tag ich an der Bojenkette keine!! Mein Freund am großen Teich 5 Stk. auf Grund am großen Teich. Die Kante stand kpl. voll mit Fisch 10 m weit draußen 80 cm auftreibend. Am Nachmittag ein paar auf Schleppen (3 Stk in der Rückenflosse gehakt mit Streamer in schwarz) Die blöden Viecher wollten einfach nicht beißen!!! Am dritten Tag hat mir Peter aus Sehnde/ Hannover
nen guten Tip gegeben: Spaghetti auf 4 er Haken sehr langsam geschleppt. Habe damit 5 Stk. gefangen. Orange,Weiß und Schwarz. Alle Forellen bei "Buckeln" direkt angeworfen. Also jedesmal anders in Uge. Viel Glück an alle, die ihr Glück in Uge versuchen. *******, wieder ein Jahr warten bis es wieder nach Uge geht. Tschüßen.


----------



## schnappo 1 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Petri zu den Fängen Drolle und danke für den Bericht! 

Kannst du vieleicht noch etwas zu den Forellen sagen, grob Größe und Gewicht und wie sah es bei anderen Anglern aus ?

Wäre nett, Gruß Schnappo


----------



## Borstenwurm (20. November 2012)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust nach Uge zufahren, aber bei den aktuellen Angelkartenpreisen in Uge, habe ich die Lust verloren, dorthin zu fahren.


----------



## Forelle281096 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Guten Tag alle Zusammen mein Vater und ich wollten dieses jahr am 09.05.2013 - 12.05.2013 mal wieder los nach Uge ich wollte mal fragen wie es da immoment abläuft welche vorfach größe, welcher see, und was für Köder am besten sind... 
ich werde ein bericht hier danach ablegen. 
Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Ellerkalle (4. September 2013)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Moin - Ich habe gerade Uge gebucht - 7 - 9.10 - leider finde ich nix neues aus Uge - war "nur" 2012 mau, oder ist das "immer" so? - ich mag grunsätzlich große Seen - aber hätte gerne auch 1 -3 Fische. Über eine Tip würde ich mich freuen - gerne auch einen "Hot Spot" ;-)
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## drolle68 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Na, wie wars denn???? Wollte auch mal wieder! Gruß Drolle.


----------



## drolle68 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Waren wieder mal in Uge(3 Tage). 10 Stk. gefangen. Jeden Tag anders. Alle geschleppt auf Paste. Viele Bisse verhauen. Hätten mehr sein können. Am 22.11. gehts nochmal mit nem Kumpel los.
Alles dabei: Bienenmade, Tauwurm (geht manchmal auch wie der Teufel) , Paste in allen Farben (Meist Schwarz, Weiß, Blau,oder in Kombination), Nitrowurm und Jägermeister. Hatten am 2.11. Wettangeln. Fische bis 8 kg.!!!! Vielleicht sind dann ja noch welche drin. Bis denne.Drolle.


----------



## drolle68 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Am Freitag geht es los. Keiner in Uge gewesen????? Keine tipps??? Schade eigentlich. Gruß Drolle.  FOOOOORELLLLLLLLLLLLLLENNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## luckypilz (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Wie sieht es im Moment in Uge aus, war mal jemand in letzter Zeit da=?


----------



## Flussbarsch (31. August 2014)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo, was genau außer "Lachsforellen" kann an dieser Anlage gefangen werden? Gibts auch Saiblinge und andere Forellenarten?


----------



## laxxer (9. November 2014)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Moin Freunde der Forellenjagd. War jemand vor kurzem in uge oder Rodekro und kann sagen wie es zur Zeit läuft ? Wir fahren vom 21 -23 .11 und versuchen unser Glück.  Mfg uwe


----------



## drolle68 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

In Uge werden wir uns dann sehen. |wavey:


----------



## drolle68 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*



Flussbarsch schrieb:


> Hallo, was genau außer "Lachsforellen" kann an dieser Anlage gefangen werden? Gibts auch Saiblinge und andere Forellenarten?


  Es werden eigentlich nur Lachsforellen eingesetzt. Fische von guter Qualität und nicht modderig.


----------



## laxxer (15. November 2014)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hoffe Hans hat gut besetzt und die laxxer haben auch Hunger und keine läuse .


----------



## drolle68 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo. Weiß jemand wie es zur Zeit so in Uge aussieht. Gruß Drolle.
#c


----------



## drolle68 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

So. Am WE endlich mal wieder nach Uge. Werde berichten.  Gruß Drolle.:m:m|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Andy Antitackle (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hallo Kollegen. Nächstes WE geht es wie jedes Jahr für 4 Tage nach Uge. War von Euch jemand in der letzten Zeit da und kann berichten?


----------



## Andy Antitackle (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

Hi. 4 Tage Uge sind rum. Was soll ich sagen. Wir fahren seit 13 Jahren nach Uge und es wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter.  Ameisen in der Hütte. Wenig Besatz. Kaum Fisch. Die Grösse fängt man heutzutage auch an jedem deutschen See. Am Samstag um 8 Uhr angekommen. Kein Angler am See. Da hätten früher 30 Mann geangelt und es sagt auch schon viel aus.


----------



## Andy Antitackle (15. April 2017)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

So in 3 Wochen ist es wieder soweit. Wie jedes Jahr stehen 4 Tage Uge auf dem Programm.  War jemand in der letzten Zeit dort und kann was berichten ?  Gruss Andy Antitackle


----------



## MoeJoe (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Uge Lystfiskeri*

@Andy Antitackle

Wie wars? Kleiner Bericht wär super!

Grüße

MoeJoe


----------

